# Movable coop and dust baths



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I have read about how important it is for chickens to bathe in dust. What is the best way to give chickens access to dust when you use a movable coop that is moved before the turf is bare?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Maybe a kiddie pool? You could put a smaller "pool" inside that that actually has the dust in it to help it not get everywhere, maybe? Don't know - I'm a rookie  


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

I would agree with kiddie pool I don't have a moveable coop but I had a kiddie pool for my chicks before I could clear the area where they now dust bathe . I only upgraded cause there is now so many of them .


Current flock: 111


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I hang 5 gal pals with a large hole cut in the side allowing for a lip of 3-4inches. I then take some of the natural soil/sand and mix in DE. My hens love it. They climb in roll around get covered to there hearts desire. It works well with the exception my big big black Orpington's. They go in and use them so it cannt be that bad, but I looking for a bigger container so they have more more. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

This was not my idea I got it from some else but I works for me. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

I have learned cement mixing trays work well... Ours is about 18x24. Larger one here: http://t.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Large-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887102C/205451585/

Rookie chicken keeper of 5 EEs and 5 ISA Browns, in Central MN


----------

